# New member here hello !



## MW/MC (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello everyone little about me  I live in Edmonton came out here in 2007 from Ontario just west of the Center of the world 
I’m a jm millwright for 13 years now and decided to start a machinist apprenticeship a few months ago and I’m considering buying a small lathe for home


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome.  Where are you doing your apprenticeship and what does that involve?


----------



## Everett (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello and welcome, good to know more people who are "locals!"


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 27, 2020)

You are at the right place good  person's here.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## MW/MC (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone was doing it at a local refinery but now laid off like the other 70% of guys I know !

what are your guys thoughts on the king 12x36 lathe currently on sale at kms


----------



## Alexander (Mar 28, 2020)

welcome! i am also from Ontario. i have been working in calgary 11 years. I am glad you found our site. I would personally rather have a used lathe than anything new from busy bee or KMS. that being said you would have to be very patient to find a good deal. if you need something right now new is a good option.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 29, 2020)

Hy I have a milling from Busybee and work good but. My lathe is older than me , new machine is nice but old machine where maid to last long.


----------



## MW/MC (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello totally agree Marc! How ever I’m sure you can hit size after size once you figure out the machine 
@ Alexander cool what part of Ontario are ye from ? 
what do you do out here now ?
Seems like lots of lathe/ mills for sale in Ontario also 2.5x more people and manufacturing industry as well .
does anyone machine/ repair things and make money at it ?? 
thanks guy’s


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 29, 2020)

I am a retire mechanic for the city of Gatineau (police car was my major job)  maintenance and repair . I live in Gatineau Quebec  For my use I made part's for our aircraft (paramotor and Delta) they are not air plane but we can fly with out be to poor.  Machinist making part's repair thing who was not good anymore is priceless. With imagination ,you tube, and people here on this site you can make many project with less money.  My first goal here is to learn . Thank you to all member's


----------



## Brent H (Mar 29, 2020)

@MW/MC welcome aboard!  

glad to hear you are apprenticing and furthering your knowledge!!!  

I am a Marine Engineer - lots of trade overlap - LOL and —YES!! you can make money doing machining/welding machine repairs etc.  

I am constantly busy with just what you suggest.  Integrate wood and steel and it goes even more crazy.

@Marc Moreau  has a 12 x 30 Standard Modern Utilathe - great size for many projects.  I have the 10” size.  Suits me very well.  

lots of good deals on Kijiji for Ontario machines.  

woo hoo!


----------



## MW/MC (Mar 29, 2020)

Ok that’s sounds like a great career!!
Do you guys advertise? 
I also have a outrageous amount of welding equipment 
High frequency square wave tig / stick Miller dx200 / plasma 375 extreme
And 210 mig
So I got welding gear but no machining tools


----------



## MW/MC (Mar 29, 2020)

Who else is near Edmonton on here ? Thanks


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 30, 2020)

I live in St. Albert ,just north of Edmonton. It's hard to find hobby sized machines here but if you are patient and keep your eyes on Kijiji and Facebook something will show up. I sold my CanTek 14 X 40 lathe last year, that would have been a good machine for you. Call Modern Tool in Edmonton and talk to Dave Sarfinchen, he will know what they have for used machines. Business is slow for them right now so they will be motivated to sell their used inventory. I was in there last week and they have a very nice used 16 X 40 lathe but it is 7.5HP so too much power for most home shops to run. If you have enough power to run those big welders you might be able to use a bigger lathe. Modern sells new 12 X 36 and 14 X 40 machines that are reasonably priced. Their website sucks and they don't have up to date info about what is in stock so best to stop in and look or call Dave.

This is the new 1440 they sell, a few of the members here have this machine.

http://www.moderntool.com/products/modern-model-c0636a-x-1000-lathe/

This is the model of used 1640 I saw there last week. The picture shows a 1660 but the used one I saw was a 1640.

http://www.moderntool.com/products/modern-model-c6241-x-1000-lathe/


----------



## Brian H (Mar 30, 2020)

Welcome from SK. It sounds like you'll fit right in here.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 30, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crosche (Apr 1, 2020)

Welcome to the site.

From personal experience, I have bought 3 machines from Ontario; 1 mill and 2 lathes; and they all came with their own challenges. I am in the middle of trying to sort out a problem with a Standard Modern I bought. That being said, I am sure if you look around on Kijiji or the auction websites that you will find something to meet your needs. Shipping & handling is a whole other adventure.

At any rate, welcome aboard. I am from Northern Ontario and living in Calgary. 

Chad


----------



## Hruul (Apr 24, 2020)

Welcome from Regina, SK.


----------

